# To ALL Floridians - Hurricane Ian



## mrdude (Sep 28, 2022)

Stay safe people, If you didn't manage to evacuate in time, listen to your police advice and the messages from your local government officials. I'm not religious but I will have a prayer for you tonight and wish you well (even if you're a democrat). Hopefully you'll be fine but don't do anything silly and go surfing or visiting the beach.......I once saw a tropical storm in Belize in 1980 and that was pretty bad, and that wasn't a hurrican but it was very scary and caused a lot of damage. I'm Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your family and friends.


----------



## MariArch (Sep 30, 2022)

Greetings from central Florida. All is fine, but our power got knocked out. Thank god for cellular heheh


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 30, 2022)

Had a dude in a Dota 2 match last night talking about how he was playing it in the middle of the storm. If shit gets bad, take care of yourself and your family. No media is worth your life or safety.


----------



## Delerious (Sep 30, 2022)

Many of them are used to it by now. As long as they don't pull the memed stereotype of "Florida man/woman does Darwin Award-winning thing," I'm sure they'll be fine. That said, stay safe, folks!


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 30, 2022)

While Florida is wacked, and the governor is even worse. I hope that people either get out fine, or be safe.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 30, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> While Florida is wacked, and the governor is even worse. I hope that people either get out fine, or be safe.


I hope Florida invests in preparations for shit like this in the future, because this is the tamest it's going to be in the future.


----------

